# Front plate got ripped off...



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Well today I was at a two way stop trying to see around the cars parked on the street, I was looking for traffic and turned my head just in time to see a car driving by rip my front bumper off. I suspect it was my fault but it's hard to know how far I was sticking out without seeing my car from the traffic with the right of way's point of view.








Anyways the only damage was my front plate got ripped off and the Euro Plate cover thingy got maimed by the screws scraping across it. So I'm wondering if that part of the bumper can be bought in the color of the bumper. I can't make it to the dealer until next Saturday with my crazy schedule, I might just call and see if they can order one over the phone.
Talk about an easy excuse not to put your plate back on.


----------



## whitefish (Nov 13, 2003)

what about the other car? must have had damage all down the side
you can buy it in that grey colour


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (whitefish)*

No damage on the other car, we looked. It was a 90s Jeep Cherokee looks as though the fender is what caught my plate and ripped it.
I have a cover on will call and I'll be getting it this weekend. I'll make sure to take before and after photos.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*

wow, horrible luck for sure! i would have not moved the car from the spot where it was ripped off. i would have e-braked the car as is for photos/research in case insurance action takes place.
sorry to hear dude, hope the other guy was cool about it and doesn't try to come at you after the fact.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

The guy was totally cool, he was smok'n a cigarette and first question was are you alright. I was the first to inspect his car he didn't even seem to care but I wanted to make sure no damage was inflicted. I picked up the part today, and spoke with the body shop we source to at work, he's going to look at in on Monday.
I think I'm just going to buy a tow hook holder in case I end up with a fix it ticket. After blowing $70 on the part + paint I don't really care to drill holes in it.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*

I'm taking my car downtown tomorrow to have the Euro Plate cover painted. I really don't want to drill holes into it after spending $70 on the cover and then what ever the painting is going to cost. 
Has any one put one of the hide a plate things on there allroad before? Other ideas? I'm really tempted to just say forget the front plate but technically I could get ticketed for it around here, my side of town is pretty lax but we do get allot of customers from the east side that get fix it tickets all the time. We sell tow hook plate brackets where I work and I might just buy one in case of a fix it ticket, I think it would look too weird being on the left side all the time.
Any other options please fill me in I'm all ears...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (vr6ninja)*

you could always rock what the Mk3 guys do.... the front-plate mount that attaches to a lower grille (brake air duct) on the right of left side of the front of the car?


----------

